# Tyler on TV



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

OMG - I was just watching the local news on WCBS-TV tonight at 6 and the weatherman said, "There's a cute little dog..." I was at my computer and turned around and suddenly I realized it was a weather shot of Tyler and I walking in the park!!! I was so shocked! My BFF called me and my nephew FB'd me that they saw it. Tyler's a star now. Oh no, he'll be MORE impossible to live with.:smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow, Nikki wants his autograph! Congrats!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

A star is born!! I too would love an autograph!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh shoot I missed it!!!! We usually watch the 6 Pm NYC news! Hmm wonder if they'll replay it on the 11 PM news? Ya think??? ... or was it one of the live shots they often do? I know sometimes they'll show for instance clips of a beautiful day at central park and "think' they re-show at the late news.
Anyway... you now have a celebrity in your family!!!, he'll be wanting his massages and 'spa' treatments...next a limo.... LOL


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> OMG - I was just watching the local news on WCBS-TV tonight at 6 and the weatherman said, "There's a cute little dog..." I was at my computer and turned around and suddenly I realized it was a weather shot of Tyler and I walking in the park!!! I was so shocked! My BFF called me and my nephew FB'd me that they saw it. Tyler's a star now. Oh no, he'll be MORE impossible to live with.:smrofl::smrofl:


Oh, that is so dear!!! Now everyone is going to be asking for Tyler's paw print autograph! He's now a TV star!

Sue, you can probably get a copy of that segment from the station. They should be able to make a DVD for you. Yes, you usually have to pay for it ... but, I think that it would be worth it!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Oh shoot I missed it!!!! We usually watch the 6 Pm NYC news! Hmm wonder if they'll replay it on the 11 PM news? Ya think??? ... or was it one of the live shots they often do? I know sometimes they'll show for instance clips of a beautiful day at central park and "think' they re-show at the late news.
> Anyway... you now have a celebrity in your family!!!, he'll be wanting his massages and 'spa' treatments...next a limo.... LOL


Yes it was one of those "beautiful day in Riverside Park" shots. Sometimes they reuse but they usually try to go with the time of day so I doubt we'll make the 11pm The funniest thing is that my son had been working at channel 2 until this week (long story but thought he'd have a job there for longer) and is now taking a summer school course from 5:30p-8:30p. So after I saw it in my den I ran into the living room to see if I could do restart and found that my son had been taping the news so he could look at it later. Totally random. He has no idea I was on. They had no idea I was his mom. What are the chances? one in 8 million?? I had seen a girl with a camera and thought it was a film student shooting kids in the park.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww, how awesome for you and Tyler! I'd definitely try to get a copy of it if I could. He's our resident celebrity!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Lacie and Tilly want to know if Tyler with send them a paw print autographed picture for their nightstand. :wub::wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

That is so awesome!! Of course if someone from a tv station was looking for something to shoot and saw Tyler they would HAVE to shoot him!! He is star material!!

So....how did you look? Did you have makeup on? Was your hair done? Were you wearing something chic or were you in comfy holey sweats? I know what the answer would be if it had been me! It's always my luck. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> That is so awesome!! Of course if someone from a tv station was looking for something to shoot and saw Tyler they would HAVE to shoot him!! He is star material!!
> 
> So....how did you look? Did you have makeup on? Was your hair done? Were you wearing something chic or were you in comfy holey sweats? I know what the answer would be if it had been me! It's always my luck. :HistericalSmiley:


I was wearing my gold lame gown and tiara to walk Tyler as I usually do. :innocent: Okay, okay -- jeans and a short sleeved shirt. I have to watch the tape of it and see that they don't look like :w00t:MOM JEANS:w00t: I don't think they do but most people focused on the dog and not by thighs (I hope :new_shocked: ) I'm going to see if I can get a screen save off the DVR but have no idea if that's possible.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

That is so cool! I'm glad that you got to see it. 

Linda


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

:Happy_Dance:Oh wow, Sue and Tyler are our resident cell-eh-bur-tees!!!!! How cool is that!!! I know why they spotted you....because Tyler is such a STUD!!! (And you're such a babe :thumbsup Congrats!! Let us know if you can show us a print screen or screencap or something!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sue you and Tyler are now stars, bet you were surprised, bet the reporter couldn't resist that white fluffy Tyler:wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> I was wearing my gold lame gown and tiara to walk Tyler as I usually do. :innocent: Okay, okay -- jeans and a short sleeved shirt. I have to watch the tape of it and see that they don't look like :w00t:MOM JEANS:w00t: I don't think they do but most people focused on the dog and not by thighs (I hope :new_shocked: ) I'm going to see if I can get a screen save off the DVR but have no idea if that's possible.


 
:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> I was wearing my gold lame gown and tiara to walk Tyler as I usually do. :innocent: Okay, okay -- jeans and a short sleeved shirt. I have to watch the tape of it and see that they don't look like :w00t:MOM JEANS:w00t: I don't think they do but most people focused on the dog and not by thighs (I hope :new_shocked: ) I'm going to see if I can get a screen save off the DVR but have no idea if that's possible.


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:I burst out laughing at the gold lame gown and tiara. I hope you can capture the segment from the DVR. Maybe you could use a video recorder or cell phone to save the segment and then post it on you-tube or another like service? I would love to see you and Tyler. Hey, it could be in his porfolio for when he gets the lead in his own reality show!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> I was wearing my gold lame gown and tiara to walk Tyler as I usually do. :innocent:


OMG, you wore that same outfit to the Meet The Breeds last October, didn't you? No wonder we had so many visitors to our booth. Next year we need you and Tyler to work the booth with us. Just imagine the crowds!! :w00t:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh! how neat. I hope you are able to record it for a keepsake


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Tyler on TV!!!:wub: that is soooo cool!!!:dothewave:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

WOW! He hit is big time and at such a young age - it only gets better from here on. Now I can say, "oh yes, Tyler, we go way back. we even did a benefit together" and everyone around me will be envious LOL!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

lol!! That's so cool! The William Morris agency will be calling tomorrow!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

MaryH said:


> OMG, you wore that same outfit to the Meet The Breeds last October, didn't you? No wonder we had so many visitors to our booth. Next year we need you and Tyler to work the booth with us. Just imagine the crowds!! :w00t:


Both Kerry and I, as you may recall, Mary. :wavetowel2: (oops, looks like we were strippers) :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I figure if you can't bring some glitz and glam to our poochies lives, you're just not living up to what a Spoiled Maltese expects. We'll see you next year, dah-ling. :drinkup:: I'll have Tyler wear his crown and carry a scepter.:forgive me:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

we need a new realty series!!:chili::chili:

Real Housefluffs of NYC!!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, that is awesome! I would have been soooo excited! He is *definitely* a cute little dog, that's for sure! :wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh crap. I watched the 5pm news. That's awesome, Sue. I bet you and/or your husband can pull some strings and get a copy. Very cool!!!
xoxoxoxoxoxoox


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

how lucky, I hope you can get a copy. You can post it here then.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sweetness and Tessa want to know if Tyler wants groupies!!! That is so very cool!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

HERE IT IS. Isn't Tyler cute, though not obedient and obviously walking me at the time? :smscare2:I seem to have found the link on the web to view the video. Should be up until 11pm eastern time tonight. Darn I turned around and showed my butt.:w00t:

Video Library - wcbstv.com


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

AHHHH! Great that you posted the clip!! I expected maybe a distant shot but that was a terrific one of you both! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

That's sooooo cool. Tyler looks adorable. Mommy is pretty as always.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> HERE IT IS. Isn't Tyler cute, though not obedient and obviously walking me at the time? :smscare2:I seem to have found the link on the web to view the video. Should be up until 11pm eastern time tonight. Darn I turned around and showed my butt.:w00t:
> 
> Video Library - wcbstv.com


How adorable is that??!!:yes:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Both Kerry and I, as you may recall, Mary. :wavetowel2: (oops, looks like we were strippers) :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I figure if you can't bring some glitz and glam to our poochies lives, you're just not living up to what a Spoiled Maltese expects. We'll see you next year, dah-ling. :drinkup:: I'll have Tyler wear his crown and carry a scepter.:forgive me:


Kerry, you need to come work the booth, too. We'll blast U2 while you and your little ones dance for the crowds!:chili:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Cool :aktion033: Thanks for sharing.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

How awesome is that.:aktion033: Tyler was struttin his stuff on TV. So cute, you both look great,having a stroll on a beautiful day.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Tyler knew he was on TV. That is why he had to have a stop and little shake. He didn't want to miss his big shot at stardom, even if mom was trying to move him along.


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> I was wearing my gold lame gown and tiara to walk Tyler as I usually do. :innocent:


Phew, glad to know I'm not the only one who walks Lola in a ball gown and a tiara :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

CloudClan said:


> Tyler knew he was on TV. That is why he had to have a stop and little shake. He didn't want to miss his big shot at stardom, even if mom was trying to move him along.


Yup Carina. He must think he's got a shot at the big time every day since he does a lot of stopping plus a little shaking. He must think the puparazzi is waiting in the bushes and behind the hydrants. He's ready for his close up (with his leg lifted).:w00t: Thank goodness they didn't get that. :blush:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

:chili::chili::chili:Yaaaay! It's still up. If I didn't have to get ready for work I would go search for my flip video and record it for you but I don't have time. I hope someone can do that so that you have it. You both look adorable! Go Tyler go Tyler go Tyler!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

So....we have a couple of stars with us now!!! How EXCITING!!! :chili::chili:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> I was wearing my gold lame gown and tiara to walk Tyler as I usually do. :innocent: Okay, okay -- jeans and a short sleeved shirt. I have to watch the tape of it and see that they don't look like :w00t:MOM JEANS:w00t: I don't think they do but most people focused on the dog and not by thighs (I hope :new_shocked: ) I'm going to see if I can get a screen save off the DVR but have no idea if that's possible.


 
ROFL! I'm glad we don't have to dodge paparazzi in Iowa!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

that is awesome , n yesterday i didnt watch the news !!! tell tyler i want an autograph !!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Figures...the one evening I didn't watch the 6pm news! I was working out and watched reruns on Bravo. Darn it darn it darn it! I probably would have fell off the treadmill screaming in excitement if I saw you and Tyler! That's AWESOME SUE!!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

mom2bijou said:


> Figures...the one evening I didn't watch the 6pm news! I was working out and watched reruns on Bravo. Darn it darn it darn it! I probably would have fell off the treadmill screaming in excitement if I saw you and Tyler! That's AWESOME SUE!!!!!


Tammy - It's still up on this link if you want to see it: 
Video Library - wcbstv.com


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

:chili::chili:Oh wow!!! That's awesome!! I just watched you and Tyler struttin' your stuff for the weatherman. How fun!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

How amazing is that video? You both look wonderful! I love Tyler's little shake - if you've got the great hair, you have to flaunt it, right?


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

CloudClan said:


> Tyler knew he was on TV. That is why he had to have a stop and little shake. He didn't want to miss his big shot at stardom, even if mom was trying to move him along.


lol thats what i thought , too cool , n mom u look great !!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Wow, we have two celebrities in our mist! You both look great! Now Chloe and Summer just have to meet the little heart throb, Tyler.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Glad we got to see you two out on your walk. Now the girls know someone famous.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thank you all so much.:wub::wub: It was fun to see it.
But I'm a little worried. Tyler woke up this morning and wanted MAKEUP and WARDROBE.:w00t::w00t: It's gonna be a long, hot summer.:sweatdrop:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Awesome!!!!!


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

autograph please!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

AHHH!!!! So glad you posted the link. That was GREAT! Sue and Tyler you both look like stars! And Tyler got a little shout out from Lonnie Quinn! His shake was pure perfection!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Snowbody said:


> HERE IT IS. Isn't Tyler cute, though not obedient and obviously walking me at the time? :smscare2:I seem to have found the link on the web to view the video. Should be up until 11pm eastern time tonight. Darn I turned around and showed my butt.:w00t:
> 
> Video Library - wcbstv.com


OHHHH WOW!!!! That was some major screen time and the announcer even commented!! VERY COOL!!!!! :good post - perfect


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh wow...HOW COOL IS THAT???!!!! How fun to have that to save too - lucky you to get a clip (and lucky us that you shared it)!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

maltlovereileen said:


> Oh wow...HOW COOL IS THAT???!!!! How fun to have that to save too - lucky you to get a clip (and lucky us that you shared it)!!!


Thanks Eileen. It's on the station's website so I'm trying to figure how to save it. But-- where did you get those cute little smilies???:wub:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

In honor of Happy Times on SM and people feeling mended from past hurts (yeah







), I've broken out some stuff I have saved in my Photobucket...  (Usually too lazy since I have over 820 images saved in there and it takes awhile to root through)


*Well this post took 3 tries, now ya see why I don't do it more often


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

That is so cool! Tyler is on TV and so are you!
What a great coinceedence that your son taped it!


----------



## nostresstoday (Nov 10, 2009)

I love it. He's is a natural. He senses the camera.. ..Stops, does a CUTE shake, looks at the camera and slowly walks on :HistericalSmiley:. I couldn't even tell you were using hand signals . He's briallant :aktion033:. Way to go tyler! He's a star a super star!

Darlene and MiLey


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

nostresstoday said:


> I love it. He's is a natural. He senses the camera.. ..Stops, does a CUTE shake, looks at the camera and slowly walks on :HistericalSmiley:. I couldn't even tell you were using hand signals . He's briallant :aktion033:. Way to go tyler! He's a star a super star!
> 
> Darlene and MiLey


Uh - yup Darlene. Pretty sneaky hand signals, huh?  Think I'm ready for the ring? You can just tell how much time and money I spent on obedience lessons.:brownbag:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Uh - yup Darlene. Pretty sneaky hand signals, huh?


:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> But I'm a little worried. Tyler woke up this morning and wanted MAKEUP and WARDROBE.:w00t::w00t: It's gonna be a long, hot summer.:sweatdrop:


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

That is hilarious!


----------



## MORGANM (Jul 6, 2009)

That is so great! 

I checked it out over the net, that it so awesome!!!! It made me smile


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

WooHoo!! Tyler did awesome!! Hit all his marks, did his own special little head shake, and continued on. Sue...you're gonna have to work a bit on your Queen waive to go with that invisible gold lame' dress and tiara. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> WooHoo!! Tyler did awesome!! Hit all his marks, did his own special little head shake, and continued on. Sue...you're gonna have to work a bit on your Queen waive to go with that invisible gold lame' dress and tiara. :HistericalSmiley:


Crystal - you didn't see my wave? :w00t: Oh right, that was invisible too. :innocent: Or so says my court jester. :goof: (hey, we never get to use that emoticon)


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Thank you all so much.:wub::wub: It was fun to see it.
> But I'm a little worried. Tyler woke up this morning and wanted MAKEUP and WARDROBE.:w00t::w00t: It's gonna be a long, hot summer.:sweatdrop:


Oh no, poor Tyler is all mixed up. Please tell him that only those silly dog show dogs wear makeup and clothes. TV star dogs do it in the ruff!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

MaryH said:


> Oh no, poor Tyler is all mixed up. Please tell him that only those silly dog show dogs wear makeup and clothes. TV star dogs do it in the ruff!!


:smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Crystal - you didn't see my wave? :w00t: Oh right, that was invisible too. :innocent: Or so says my court jester. :goof: (hey, we never get to use that emoticon)


I thought that was an Indian...er Native American! :brownbag: Now that I realize it's a CLOWN...hmmmm....many possible uses!! ::rubbing hands together menacingly accompanied by an evil laugh:: Bwuah-ha-ha-ha!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I thought that was an Indian...er Native American! :brownbag: Now that I realize it's a CLOWN...hmmmm....many possible uses!! ::rubbing hands together menacingly accompanied by an evil laugh:: Bwuah-ha-ha-ha!!!


That's okay Crystal. I'm the one who thought the dancing chilis :chili::chili: were hot dogs. :blush:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:chili::chili: The "puppy-ratzi" must have been out today! "Ty is the guy!" :chili::chili: We tried to view the video but over here we only got the sound---not the pictures! It has to do w/being where we are. . . anyhow! Congratulations on being a star Mr. Tyler! Paw prints in Hollywood---you go Ty!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> HERE IT IS. Isn't Tyler cute, though not obedient and obviously walking me at the time? :smscare2:I seem to have found the link on the web to view the video. Should be up until 11pm eastern time tonight. Darn I turned around and showed my butt.:w00t:
> 
> Video Library - wcbstv.com


OMG:w00t: THAT IS SOOOOOOOOOO COOL and TOOOOOOO CUTE:wub::wub::wub: I repeated Tyler and your part of the video over and over AWWWWWWWWWWWWW LOVED it when he did the little shake SO CUTE and the mommy was waiting for him..Hey tyler, we want your autograph:chili::chili:

hugs
Kat


----------

